# Usage of Langlow Patina



## Vince (10 May 2009)

Hi,

trying to finish (new wood) a large mahogany desk.
After sanding it until grid 400, I applied Patina by finger-buffing, but I find it extremely difficult to get an even homogene result, I use as less as possible.

Any idea if machine-buffing the stuff would be better and easier?

Thanks in advance, Vince


----------



## promhandicam (11 May 2009)

Welcome to the forum Vince. I've used patina quite a lot and for larger items it is very hard work! I would suggest that you put on a couple of thin coats, rubbing with the grain. It should be almost dry to the touch after you have rubbed it in - if it isn't then you are either putting on too much or not rubbing it in hard enough. Never tried to use polishing / buffing machine to apply it so can't help there.

I hope this helps,

Steve.


----------

